# Teething puppy :(



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is 20 weeks today and has lost 3 front teeth in two days, he is very quiet! Is that normal? He has a handkerchief tied in knots so I soaked it in water and froze it which he liked  what are everyone else's teething experiences x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky seems ok, a bit of blood on toys and my dressing gown where she holds on. The thing we have noticed is she is not keen on playing tug at the mo. had a look in her mouth earlier and she has a good mix of baby and big teeth. She is also going for it on her half stag bars, we have got through 2 in the last 10 days! Your frozen hankie idea is fab, will give it ago.
I can imagine it must make them pretty miserable, poor jasper


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He's brightened up a bit now but usually at this time of night he is going wild doing his doodle dash and trying to pull my socks off, lol! I need to look for his stag bar, it's gone missing! Probably under the sofa! Looks like jasper may get his two front teeth for Christmas, lol i also plaited an old tea towel, he loves that, might freeze that too  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max has calmed down a bit too, and lost his top teeth, noticed it when he was playing with Mandy and thought he looked a bit gummy. Can't say he is particularly in pain though. He is still a muppet. He does seem to be getting less clingy now tho, which is great.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes Binky has calmed down massively over the past two weeks as well. Quite pleased really!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Found stag bar but he has gone for the sausage rope/jingle ball combo! Lol!! Cat53 he's back to being a muppet too! Lol,they are funny little characters  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad Jasper is feeling better, wish i was, i had a filling removed yesterday after a check up and a temporary one put in till after Xmas and i am in so much pain. Any tips on what i can use for toothache? :cry2:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh nooo  poor you!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I was amazed at how quickly the teeth grow back in again - only a couple of days from falling out to having a full size adult tooth....no wonder it is painful. Gisgo also seemed to lose 2 or 3 at a time.

(and sorry - I have no tips to offer on human toothache)


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley was a bit moody 2 weeks ago while loosing her baby teeth, she was gummy for a few days, now when they play she looks like a Wolf with baring her big girl teeth!! She had one final baby tooth pulled during her spay. Poor baby has had 2 stressful weeks! She is full on tonight, 1 week post spay and all seems back to crazy orbiting normal. They really do bounce back quickly!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Glad to hear Carley is doing so well after her op, bless her! It's such a big thing for them, jasper's hernia is getting bigger so I think his neutering will include the hernia op! I will be a nervous wreck. It's so lovely to have everyone on here to share the stress and the smiles  I was telling my hubby the story of Carleys doggy nappy, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Miss P is teething too. Top and bottom middle teeth fell out last week and adult teeth were fully grown within a few days. Doesn't seem to have affected her that much - still a little tinker!

Toffin
x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy 17 weeks lost 5 teeth over the weekend and we actually found one in her coat. She has lost all her front small teeth and bottom ones so looks very odd. She can still bite hard though!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Glad Jasper is feeling better, wish i was, i had a filling removed yesterday after a check up and a temporary one put in till after Xmas and i am in so much pain. Any tips on what i can use for toothache? :cry2:


Clove oil
XClare


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Warm salt water gargle, but if it hurts that much find a dentist who can sort it out sooner than Christmas. Nurofen, or I find Anadin ibuprofen express works best for me.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's top ones are appearing...our babies are growing up Toffin x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I gave Minnie carrots when she was teething  she loved them! I did freeze them nut he preferred them straight from the fridge! 
All of a sudden their big teeth will be through


----------

